#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  naam in arabische sierletters

## Laylow

Wie o wie kan me helpen????
Ik ben al dagen aan het zoeken op het internet naar mijn naam in mooie arabische letters. Ik kan het nergens vinden.
Mijn naam is Lala en die wil ik graag in het arabische sierschrift hebben.
Reacties zijn natuurlijk welkom

Veel liefs Lala  :haha:

----------


## elbadr

> _Geplaatst door Laylow_ 
> *Wie o wie kan me helpen????
> Ik ben al dagen aan het zoeken op het internet naar mijn naam in mooie arabische letters. Ik kan het nergens vinden.
> Mijn naam is Lala en die wil ik graag in het arabische sierschrift hebben.
> Reacties zijn natuurlijk welkom
> 
> Veel liefs Lala  *


jesuss..nog steeds niet ...iemand gereageerd.?

----------


## amal_991

Salaam Laila 

Ik zou je heeeeeeel graag willen helpen maar ik weet niet hoe.
Ik kan zelf arabisch schrijven, ik ken mensen die da heeel sierlijk kunnen doen en da is echt mooi

ik hoop da je snel iets vind.
beslama en veel zoekplezier.
Moest je een oplossing vinden stuur het dan maar terug naar mijn mail adres oke.
Beslama

----------


## Laylow

:zwaai:  Hoi bedankt voor je reactie, maar een oproepje neerzetten heeft verder niets geholpen. Ik heb wel 2  3 plaatjes toegestuurd gekregen maar het was niet helemaal wat ik wou. 
Ik wil alleen maar mijn naam in kaligrafie. (sierletters) en als iemand mij daar een plaatje van kan toezenden dan ben ik daar natuurlijk hartstikke blij mee.
Mocht je wat vinden laat het me weten als je wilt.

Groetjes Lala

----------


## chliha

hoi

nou je hebt me gevonden
ik kan je naam in arabische sierletters schrijven..
en wat schuift het?
ik kan verschillende ontwerpjes voor je maken, met kalligrafie

groetjes faat
mail me maar [email protected]

----------


## Dennifer

Deze website heb ik na een tijdje zoeken gevonden  :Smilie:  veel plezier! groetjes Jennifer

http://translate.google.nl/translate?hl=nl&langpair=en|nl&u=http://www.firdaous.com/en/%3F13-a&prev=/translate_s%3Fhl%3Dnl%26q%3Dmijn%2Bnaam%2Bin%2Bara bisch%26tq%3Dmy%2Bname%2Bin%2BArabic%26sl%3Dnl%26t l%3Den

----------


## Niyah

*ooh wat leuk!*

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

> jesuss..nog steeds niet ...iemand gereageerd.?


google vertaler

----------

